# [php java bridge] installieren



## darkeye2 (16. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

hab auf  einen server php5 sowei tomcat 7.0 laufen, nun würde ich gerne aus meinen php datein direkt auf java zurückgreifen, da hab ich nur die java bridge gefunden, aber kriege diese nicht zum laufen, da es einfach keine genau anleitung gibt.
PHP/Java Bridge  scheint auch nicht wirklich zu gehen, oder ich mache irgendwas falsch.

gibts irgendwo eine step by step anleitung, oder hat jemand bereits erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann es mir erklären?

Bin auch für alternatieven offen, aber es sollte möglich sein relative einfach aus php java aufzurufen und auch an die ergebnisse zu kommen.


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Feb 2012)

was du willst

aus php *vermutlich apache oder iis* java web-apps auf dem tomcat "auszuführen"


was die von dir verlinkte lib macht

tomcat die möglichkeit geben php auszuführen ...

also genau amderst rum als du willst ...
das damit natürlich das was du willst nicht geht wird bereits auf der startseite klar ...

ergo : für dich die falsche lib


----------



## darkeye2 (16. Feb 2012)

ehm, ok, gibts denn eine möglichkeit aus php heraus auf java zuzugreifen, wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Tobse (16. Feb 2012)

system(), exec() ...


----------



## darkeye2 (16. Feb 2012)

sowas kenne ich durchaus auch, aber damit kann man nicht das umsetzen, was ich gerne hätte, jsp kommt da ganz gut hin, aber jsp in php einbeten ist so ne sache, das mit den parametern scheint nicht gut zu klappen..., also suche ich nach einer alternatieve, bei dir ich ganz normal in php programmieren kann, und eben ein paar mal auf java zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## vladimir75 (16. Feb 2012)

PHP: Java - Manual

Zend Java Bridge

About The Java Bridge Technology

Quercus: PHP in Java

Vladimir


----------

